# tankless wh durabiliry



## gkaros (Nov 21, 2010)

Wondering if my fellow techs would share their experiences with the BEST and WORST tankless brands that they have dealt with.

Any particulars to steer my customers away from?

Thanks
George


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am not sold on them yet. 
To much maintiance and the cost for that work you have now spent what you may have saved in energy costs. If you have kids that stay in the shower untill it runs out. 
Now it dosnt run out and your water and gas bills are now more than they were.
I have never installed one only repaired them and increased the gas lines due to the hacks can not understand they have a higher firing rate. 1/2" pipe dosnt cut it.

John


----------

